# Our new puppy!



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey everyone, this is Marvin!  

Marvin is a rescue from Ohio. He came to us yesterday, all the way to Massachusetts. He is a 4 months old Feist/Jack Russel mix.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

awe, a puppy!


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

VERY cute.

But what's a feist?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Jen.Uh.Fur said:


> VERY cute.
> 
> But what's a feist?


it's a southern farm dog.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He's adorable  looks like he is tired from the long trip. Did he fly or ride?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

LarryT said:


> He's adorable  looks like he is tired from the long trip. Did he fly or ride?


He rode, 14 hours travel I think. When he first got here he still had A LOT of energy! It took him hours of playing to start feeling tired, same thing today. I'm actually only able to photograph him when he gets tired at night, during the day he won't sit still for a minute. :roll:


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Congrats and how great of you to take him in! He is an adorable puppy


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is wonderful. You are so very lucky. Such a handsome lad! I have not yet come to terms with the loss of my beautiful and gentle Skeeter. Love him every day and he will love you without question. I wish the both of you luck, happiness, fun and a long life together.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

congratulations!   i love his sleepy puppy look.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

A Jack Russell mix? Yowza. :lol: 

I dog-sit a Jack Russell every week and, even at 9 years old, she still wants to play tug-of-war aaaaaaall day. Luckily, we understand each other: now she loves napping and hanging out on the couch with me and saves up all of her energy for when Jamie comes home for lunch so she can play non-stop. :lol: Even after watching her make her rounds playing with every person in the room, I have never seen her get tired...she has fallen asleep with the rope or sock or whatever in her mouth, but try to remove it and she's BACK! She. never. stops.

And smart??!! Waaaaaaaaaaaaay too smart for her own good! You're going to love him!!


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Aww, he's adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He's beautiful!! I bet you're having so much fun with him!


----------



## vbno1 (Mar 27, 2011)

my hedgies name is Marvin :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the nice comments.  

Marvin is such a goofball. We are completely in love.  It really is near impossible to get him tired -- I get exhausted way before him every day. :lol: And he is such a smart puppy! He is just awesome!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

He is so cute, congrats on the new addition!


----------

